# Water, water everywhere....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 3, 2015)

Turn up the volume.  If you can't understand German, don't worry.  It's still funny... especially the very end.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

Love the two fat biddies at the end :lofl:


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2015)

Love the look on that kids face when his mom got up. :sentimental:


----------

